# Group order of ADA stuff?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Is anyone from the club interested in placing a group order to buy some ADA products from ADG in Houston?

One of us could drive to Houston and we could reduce the shipping costs.

As I understand on Jan 10-th Jeff will be ordering everything that he has orders for.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I already have plans to go down and pick up the things I am ordering once they arrive. I am still working out how much stuff I can get in my truck for "personal use" 8) but there will be room for more.

So, anybody from DFWAPC go ahead and order wildly, I'll be willing to bring the goodies back. I promise not to plifer very much either. Your contents may have shifted to my side of the vechicle during take off and landing.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Now we're talking!

I'm gonna go ahead and place an order now. Ricky, do you still have that trailer that you could hook up to your truck?

--Nikolay


----------

